# Dried Fruits?



## sarahbella (Mar 6, 2009)

Hey...are dried fruits ok for hedgies?

I saw on a website that is selling food for exotic animals, and all the dried fruits claimed to be good for hedgehogs...but I have never heard that before.

I love dried apricots and banana chips myself so have some of those in my kitchen...can I feed those to Sniffles?

Thanks for the help!

[attachment=0:3c27k2h9]sniffles and me.jpg[/attachment:3c27k2h9]


----------



## hedgieluver (Feb 18, 2009)

most are soft enuf, but banana chips are hard,(any of the ones i had wer) u could feed them if u cut them in pieces, and apricots could get stuk in hedgies mouth, sooo just make sure u cut it up, and ull be good 2 go!!!!!


----------



## sarahbella (Mar 6, 2009)

ok... so dried apricots aren't hard... they are quite soft... so if I cut it up small then it should be ok?


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

With the apricots, I think the main worry is how sticky is it? And would it stick to your hedgie's teeth? Or get stuck on the roof of your hedgie's mouth.


----------



## Reaper (Aug 22, 2008)

Both are fine. Castor and Pollux Ultramix Indoor has banana pieces in it...small ones. The apricot is ok in very small pieces but don't feed too many of either one.


----------

